# Low merit admissions



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

I have 843/1050 in matrix, 860/1100 in fsc and 517/1100 in entry test. In which medical college can I get admission? 
Can I get admission in Lahore? Or in frontier medical college abbotabad. Would fmc abbotabad take donations n how much?


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Adeela said:


> I have 843/1050 in matrix, 860/1100 in fsc and 517/1100 in entry test. In which medical college can I get admission?
> Can I get admission in Lahore? Or in frontier medical college abbotabad. Would fmc abbotabad take donations n how much?


Some colleges will accept you its all about money


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Which one? ?


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Future_doctor123 then fmc would accept me with Donations, but how much?


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Future_doctor123 said:


> Adeela said:
> 
> 
> > I have 843/1050 in matrix, 860/1100 in fsc and 517/1100 in entry test. In which medical college can I get admission?
> ...


Some of my friends got admission in lahore even with low marks as yours 
There are very high chances in lahore in these institutes
Azra naheed medical college
Amna enayat medical college
Akhtar saeed medical college
Rashid latif medical college
Islam medical and dental college sialkot
M islam medical college gujranwala
In avicena shalamar sharif lmdc there are no chances


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Frontier medical college take their own enterance test check their website for test date


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Then which one is best? I can get admission there with Donations? And what about frontier medical college abbotabad? Please tell me which can be the best at this score


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Colleges of Lahore don't take their own test?


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Adeela said:


> Colleges of Lahore don't take their own test?


 no just just go with uhs mcat


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Future_doctor123 said:


> Adeela said:
> 
> 
> > Colleges of Lahore don't take their own test?
> ...


 they just go with uhs mcat


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Can't reply you future doctor. Your messages are full and send ni horay furthur


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Adeela said:


> Can't reply you future doctor. Your messages are full and send ni horay furthur


Do you use social media??


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

Yeah. Of course I use social media.


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Adeela said:


> Yeah. Of course I use social media.


I delete my msgs now you can ask me there


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

*Hey*

What is the difference between open merit and reserved seats in private medical colleges?


----------



## Adeela (Aug 30, 2017)

What was the merit of fauji foundation last year? And about the private colleges under Hec? Please help me out.


----------



## Annaya (Sep 15, 2017)

Howzz avicenna??its admissions are open want to apply there but has no info regarding d college's reputation howz it?? Please if anyone knows about avicenna medical clg let me knoww!!!! Need help ???


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Adeela said:


> What is the difference between open merit and reserved seats in private medical colleges?


\
reserved seats are for foreigners/overseas Pakistani. In every college there`s like 15 seats - 23 seats reserved for them.


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Adeela said:


> What was the merit of fauji foundation last year? And about the private colleges under Hec? Please help me out.


Fauji Foundation's merit is very high; closed around 86 last year. 
HBS, AL-Nafees and Rawal Intitute have relatively lower merit; Somewhere around 70 I guess.


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

SuffyanZahid said:


> Fauji Foundation's merit is very high; closed around 86 last year.
> HBS, AL-Nafees and Rawal Intitute have relatively lower merit; Somewhere around 70 I guess.


Do you know anything about Jinnah Medical and Dental College or the merit for Bahria University Medical and Dental College


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

disguised_angel said:


> Do you know anything about Jinnah Medical and Dental College or the merit for Bahria University Medical and Dental College


Most of the private colleges don't release their merit list, they just release the names of selected candidates(because of donations) so you can not really tell. You'll have to ask someone who is studying there.


----------

